# Did you go to prom? (If you didn't did you regret it?)



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

My senior prom is in 3 weeks and I'm thinking about not going. If I go then people will probably not acknowledge my existence and the prom will be just the same without me, but then if I don't go then people will start raving about how amazing their prom went and I am afraid that I might start regretting my decision to not go (I'm not sure if I will though). I just think that prom is very overrated. Don't you think?


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't go to prom, and I have no regrets about it.

I find the whole thing really silly, but I can't speak for everyone. If you have friends and it's important for you to be a part of high school social events, go ahead. If you want to make new memories with friends, go ahead. If you think prom/school dances are legitimately fun, go ahead. But when I was in high school, I had no close friends and so I would have just spent the whole time hiding in the bathroom and wishing I had someone to talk to. Plus I don't have fun in large social gatherings. I didn't see the point of suffering through hours of misery for the sake of tradition.

Also the whole fancy clothes thing... I don't get spending money on an outfit you'll only wear once. Same with wedding dresses and stuff like that.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I did go, I didnt bring a date and just went with my friends group. I danced for a little with a few girls and had an OK time. Im not a dancer so it wasnt that fun. Food was sub par as well. Post prom was ok, they ran out of food before I got there, but had a slide that was kind of fun and alot of gambling type games. Our prom committee overall did a crap job.

Honestly looking back on it I would have saved the money I spent and buy myself something nice instead.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't go, at that time I was way too far gone in the assumption I was the lowest being of the school, no one cared if I went or not, no point in even thinking about going, etc. In retrospect it may have been nice to experience if I was in a as a good mind set and state as I am now but I wasn't in my final year so clearly I never went for a reason. I don't regret not going but it's one of those "How I would I handle things if I thought then, the way I do now?".


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

I didn't go to the one where I left secondary school (age 16) but I think I'll go to my sixth form one (ill be 18 )


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I didn't go, to me prom seems cheesy i rather be home lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't go to my prom. I don't really regret not going since it wouldn't have been that fun anyway. No friends in high school and nobody to go with.


----------



## Aeolian (Jan 1, 2014)

mca90guitar said:


> I did go, I didnt bring a date and just went with my friends group. I danced for a little with a few girls and had an OK time. Im not a dancer so it wasnt that fun. Food was sub par as well. Post prom was ok, they ran out of food before I got there, but had a slide that was kind of fun and alot of gambling type games. Our prom committee overall did a crap job.
> 
> Honestly looking back on it I would have saved the money I spent and buy myself something nice instead.


This was my experience, except a drunk (I assume) driver also ran me off the road in the most frightening driving experience of my life.

2/10, would not go again.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I originally regretted not going, but then the next year I went to someone else's prom and BORING


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't go, and at first I regretted it thinking prom is some special night, but now that I look back I really don't care that I didn't go, it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i won't be going to prom


----------



## Bokk (May 10, 2013)

I didn't go. I wasn't in school at the time. I don't regret it, but if I were in a better place back then I would've gone.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> I just think that prom is very overrated. Don't you think?


Yes, I agree. I never went to prom and I have no regrets about it. You couldn't have paid me to go to prom.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

I went to prom and somewhat regret it as yes it is a totally overrated American thing. If I did not have had a date that paid for me I would have had not gone. The after party was smaller and better but we were kicked out by the cops from the hotel we were having it even though it was those *******s from across the hall. 
Food was meh, music was ****, people are whatever, we were in the middle of ****en nowhere...basically nothing felt special from it. Not too big on graduation ceremonies either but still far better than prom.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

I didn't go and don't regret it. I went to a cabin with some close friends (some went to prom and some didn't) and had just as much fun as the ones who did go to prom. I wouldn't discourage you from going, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I went and regret it.

You're right OP, it is massively overrated. You probably won't miss much by not going, and you might save a bit of money.


----------



## Alone in the World (May 3, 2014)

I didn't go to either of my prom's, and I DID regret not going. I really wanted to go, but I didn't have a date, and the people that I considered "friends" did have dates, and I was pretty sure I'd be miserable anyways. I've never been big on crowds and mingling either, so I played it like I didn't really want to go, but inside I really did. Everyone said they had a good time (and obviously I wasn't missed).

Actually, I don't think it was that I missed the prom that I regretted. I had a huge crush on this girl for the longest time and I wanted nothing more than to take her to the prom... or even just to Mcdonald's for a stupid burger... but I didn't ask her. Another guy asked her out instead (and then had the nerve to brag to people (while standing next to me - he knew I liked her) about it). If I had asked her and she said no, I don't think I would have had any regrets about not going to the prom.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow I feel old and I'm only 28, do I wish I had taken the risk and gone to prom when I was your age Yes do I have any regrets no, I didn't think anyone was going to with me anyways and I didn't have a tux or anything decent to wear I don't even recall what I was doing when the idea to go came up or what I was doing when the actual prom was on, I'm sure there were financial issues too. 

I wouldn't have gone by myself, I went to enough school dances alone, sure I danced with a few girls here and there but hardly but I was a very good dancer so girls naturally danced with me but Prom I'm sure I would have watched everyone else dance and felt crappy. 

It just seems like everyone expects young people to go to their prom, its a right of passage, its a different experience for everyone, Proms were more the rage in the 70's and 80's now they seem just like another thing you do. 

If you go maybe you'll go and you'll have a time to remember or Carrie will burn down your school maybe you'll be killed by the Runny face serial killer who will turn out to be some jilted dead girls father getting revenge. If you go hope some lucky lady sees herself a catch  if you don't you can read about how it came from beneath the ground and sucked them all up into nothingness


----------



## AberrantP3ngu1n (Apr 28, 2014)

I didn't go. I personally didn't see the point in my parents spending a ton of money on the ticket when I'd be miserable. Also, I was totally not the girly type (still kinda that way) so I would've preferred wearing a tux over a dress, but I know my parents would have made me wear a dress. I didn't have a bf at the time and I started to realize the "friends" I would have gone with really aren't the best people for me. I'm also heavily into metal and rap and hip hop are what's in so I knew I'd hate the music at prom. Overall, I knew it wasn't worth the money (which is too much if you ask me), time nor stress. I don't regret not going at all. I'd rather go to a Trivium concert :b


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

nope


years later I was asked by someone else to take them but declined


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

i regret it, if i had went at least i could say that it sucked


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I didn't go to prom and I don't regret not going. It's just not my place to be at.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I never went to prom or graduation and don't regret it.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

No, I don't enjoy parties like that.
It would also just be awkward to go and it was expensive too.
If I were still with my boyfriend I might have gone for him but we broke up so yeah.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't go. I don't regret it; I don't even care about it. I did went to the "last dance" for my senior year. Best moment of that night was eating dinner at Denny's at midnight with my friends, not the dance event itself. :lol


----------



## Rainbow Brite (May 1, 2014)

I did not regret it, I regret life as a whole instead and I would have stood or sat there and been ignored / annoyed occasionally for people not getting I do not know how to talk.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

No I don't really regret it.



Lacking Serotonin said:


> I never went to prom or* graduation *and don't regret it.


I should have bailed on that. I regret going.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Junior prom was a disaster on many levels. My date was more of a friend, no romance involved. I cringe thinking about that night. 

Senior prom I went with my friend who ended up basically running off with her (older) boyfriend and leaving me to make small talk with a bunch of random people.

Movies make the prom seem so magical and it's just another dance with the same old people. So I dont recommend going unless you have a really great date lined up.


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

No, I'd rather waste money on other things.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't go and don't regret it one bit. It would've been boring and awkward


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

Prom is stupid and it makes me cringe.


----------



## Klause (May 6, 2014)

I went. I was invisible.....until I stared downing the free beers and other strong drinks and exploded in a fit of drunken rage. Never touched alcohol after that.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope, I didn't go to my prom. By that time my few friends had already left school or transferred and I did not want to go to the prom and sit there by myself and feel even worse.


----------



## Lemmy7437 (Jul 16, 2014)

I didn't go. I'm not a girly girl so hate dresses and you had to wear a dress. If I could have worn jeans and a hoodie i would have gone. I haven't got any regrets about not going. If I did then I would have hated it.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

No I never went. And no I do not regret it. What would have been the point of me going if I disliked the majority of my grade. And I didn't even have a date.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Never went but I do regret it. There were at least 2 girls I could have gone with if I asked. I could have had friends my senior year and a girl if I was more sociable and had a better attitude.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I went and regret it.
> 
> You're right OP, it is massively overrated. You probably won't miss much by not going, and you might save a bit of money.


 same


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Why would i regret?


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

I went and enjoyed mine. I went with my girlfriends, as I was and still am perpetually dateless. I only danced with my friends, even during the slow dance part, because no guys wanted to dance with me as usual.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I went and it took me a while to get over the trauma of it really. I was dreading it as each month got closer as I had no one to go with and ended up going alone. I had a couple of other friends who went alone as well but wow I felt horrible as pretty much everyone else had someone to go with. So I actually regret going to it (plus I wasted heaps of money on the ticket and a suit).


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I've never gone before and never plan to go. Waste of time.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Didn't go to either junior or senior prom, never regretted it at all.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

I didn't go to any, one of the things I regret the least about hs


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Didn't go to mine, because:
1. None of my friends didn't want to go
2. I felt people wouldn't treat me rightly.

And yeah, I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

No, yes.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday (Sep 26, 2013)

I went to prom alone and just kind of sat with friends.
I almost didn't go- the concept of wearing fancy dresses that you'll never wear again, and getting dressed up for one night kind of seemed pointless ad vain... 

I am glad I went however just to say that I went and it wasn't as bad as I thought. I even got to dance with a guy from my grade.


----------



## thatoneguy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Prom sucks honestly its like any other dance you go to but you should go just to say you did and atleast youll know it sucked instead of always wondering


----------



## TheAnguishedOne (Jan 2, 2014)

Prom is pretty overrated. Mine was a couple months ago as well, and I didn't go. I wanted to, with this one girl, but I never asked. She didn't get a date until the last week or so before, and I realize now, that I should have went for it.

I ended up regretting it a little, but I wasn't so upset because of the guy she went with. He was a pretty nice dude that wouldn't try to take advantage of her, which is why I feared her going with a few other guys she talks to now and then. It made me rest easy, in a weird way. 

I regretted it for a few days, then dropped it. I don't know who said it, because this is a long thread, but of all the things I've had to worry about/go through in high school, not going to prom was pretty low on the list. 

Also... I don't dance. So it would have sucked for her, too. Whatever...


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Nah, I didn't go. Don't even think about it and I graduated high school three years ago.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't go, and regretted it instantly. I distinctly remember sitting in my bed at night, and just bursting in to tears over it..it was the first time I cried in about 6 years. What made it worse was that everyone was talking about how awesome it was, and I was just sitting on the computer looking up funny videos while everyone else made memories.


----------



## AndrewBZ (Apr 13, 2014)

Amazingly, I did go back when I was in high school and I didn't regret it at all! I went to a small alternative high school with about 20 students total, so there were like 5 or 6 students from my school who went. Pretty much no one had a date. At the prom, we met up with the other alternative schools (there are multiple locations of our school in LA) and had the prom all together. It was fun meeting the other students. Later that night, I remember there was one point when I was out of the dance room alone looking at everyone dancing. I then had to force myself to go in and join everyone else because I knew I would've regretted not doing it. And I was glad I did! I ended up having a lot of fun. If I haven't had done that, it definitely would've been a bad experience.


----------



## vastlimitless (Jun 25, 2014)

Prom was the first dance that I went to in all of high school, and I went with a few friends I was comfortable enough with and my (now) ex. I danced to one song, and spent the entire rest of the time sitting around and feeling extremely awkward.

I liked dressing up, and my pre-prom celebration was going to see Captain America 2 at a dine-in theater, but those were the only fun parts. I didn't do much else.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Hell no. Bad music, awkwardness, dancing, loud noises, crowds, not my kind of party. And I think I had dropped out of school by that point already, but those years have become kind of hazy.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

It is a bit overrated. I didn't go either. I don't regret it.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I went my senior year, but not my junior year. I'm happy with that. When I was a junior, I wasn't nearly as social, so I would have been miserable. Besides, not going to prom my junior year made my senior prom extra special.

My favorite part was getting all dolled up and receiving a bunch of compliments about how gorgeous I looked, ha ha! As for the dancing, it was really crowded, so I danced in the corner until a lot of people left. I got a good amount of exercise.

I had a great time, but even if I could go again, I wouldn't. I'm happy with Prom being a once-in-a-lifetime thing; like I said before, it makes it special.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nope and I don't regret it. I would have embarrassed myself.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't got to a single dance/prom during my middle/high school years. On the one hand, I'm not big on parties and social events, so in that regard I don't regret not going. On the other hand, I regret the fact that I wouldn't have been able to get a date had I wanted to go.Its a topic my mom brings up occasionally, saying she regrets I never went to my prom. It makes me feel like a giant loser who wasted my teen years.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't go to my junior prom, but I did go to my senior ball. Same thing except a bit fancier. I don't regret not going to prom, though. If I didn't go to senior ball I'm sure I still wouldn't have regretted it. 

I went with this really creepy kid that kept pressuring me to date him, and the only reason he asked me was because his original date ditched him. The only reason I went with him was so I could go (and he offered to pay for my ticket & it's not like I had the money to pay for my own...) He was really weird about dancing, though. Every time I started to dance he told me to "keep it PG-13" and acted all offended. And I was basically just swaying, lol I can't dance, and it's not like I was grinding on anyone. There was pleeenty of room for jesus. He also kept calling me "loose", which is really strange because I was a virgin. Wtf. Then I found out he had a really gross foot fetish, and like he kept insisting on telling me about it even though I told him that's one of my PHOBIAS. Creep.

Yeah I just sort of stayed away from him after that.


----------



## KDarkosWard (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't regret it. Honestly, for me I hate wasting money and that's a huge waste. It's just a dance with people that you see everyday. My mom regrets it enough for the both of us, even though I would have stayed for like an hour and left. I actually wanted to go to a rave instead
If anyone ever tries to make you feel weird about not going. just ignore them because they mean nothing to you. it's your life, live it on your terms, and don't be afraid to not go. Regrets bring up painful emotions so, I try not to feel unless obviously I truly screwed up at an important task. Prom wasn't really an interest of mine or a necessity.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I went to prom junior and senior year. I don't like dancing so it wasn't much fun. I also didn't know the girls I went with each year that well and I think they may have liked me, strangely enough, and it was awkward at times. I probably would have regretted not going at least once though. It's kind of overrated in my opinion and it wasn't a ginormous deal at my high school like it was at others.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

i didn't go because i dropped out in junior year but i don't regret it the ppl were lame anyways.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I did go to prom and I am glad I did! Great memories.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

nope I did not go and I don't regret it but I regret not finishing school


----------



## LeoKezer (Jul 14, 2014)

Did not go to prom. Never saw a point in doing so. It is up to you. 

It could help with SA. I say go


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

I went to mine just so i could say that i went and wouldnt regret it. there was no pressure to go, i knew others who werent going, but i went for the experience and so i could dress up lol.
In the end it was underwhelming, i went by myself and after the five minutes of saying hi to people, there was nothing to do!!
Everyone was grinding, and there were teachers watching, and it was super awkward, lol 
Literally, i had to figure out ways to stay, (i even did the fake checking your phone thing, pretending your not bored out of your mind)
Left after 30 minutes
Even though the tickets were pricey, im happy i went just to say that i had the experience, no regrets and it is funny to look back on how uncomfortable it was


----------



## gigixo (Jun 19, 2014)

Even though I didn't go, I actually ended up having a pretty good senior year. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I didn't go....I don't regret it. 

I wonder why they're such a big deal....is it so people can remember in 20 years, "oh I went to prom with so and so....he was so handsome....that guy got drunk......blah blah blah"?.......I really hope in 20 years I have better things to do then reminisce about dumb **** like that.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I went to both junior and senior prom.

Junior prom was with one of my friends. It wasn't magical or anything, I only got to dance a little (if at all) towards the end of the night when it was almost over. I don't regret junior prom, however, senior prom I wish I didn't go to.

At the time, I had broken up with an ex-boyfriend a few months before and wasn't over him. I didn't have a date to prom, and he took pictures with another girl. But my friends all said to just go and have a good time. _I didn't have a good time._ It just wasn't enjoyable for me.

I would say to do what you think is best for you. If you have people to hang out with, and/or think you will have a good time, go and enjoy it. But if you really don't think you'll like the atmosphere or if it's not your thing, don't. Go with your instinct.


----------



## Evil Mouse (Aug 8, 2014)

I went to prom, I guess I had fun. But remembering the girls who rejected me when I asked them to dance really sucks.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I went to the prom and it was one of the best decisions of my life. I had soo much fun and everyone was nice to me. 
Even the ones who I rarely talked to in the 3 years. Some girls even asked me to go to a local festival the next day. 
It was awesome 

Gotta add that I was under the influence of alcohol on both days. Without alc I would've probably been a loner all day^^


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

No regret. I feel nothing for missing my prom.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Prom is just so overrated I cant even. In New Zealand we call it the school ball , anyway its just as hyped up as the prom is in America I guess. I went to mine and used it as an experiment , surveying the local population in there natural environment , I kinda felt like bit a spy TBH it felt great lol

. Anyway about 30 mins its starts to get really boring , and when I say boring I mean really boring , like boring I could die. People just talk and stuff and eat food , that's about it. Not worth the $ 200 forked out. I started talking in an English accent half way through in order to keep myself occupied

Anyway I would suggest u do what u want to do. Don't feel pressured or anything. Maybe view it as an scientific experiment , viewing animals in there natural environment lol


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

No I never went to prom. I kind of regret it because I wish I could say I've had the experience, but there's no way I was going to dress up and take prom pictures and **** without a date. I went to the homecoming dance twice though and they were both miserable (especially the first time when I was stupid enough to think this girl would go with me) and so I figure it's probably pretty close to the same thing.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I didn't go, and it didn't even come up as an option in my mind to go. I knew that I had no right being there.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't go and I really didn't care back then and now. Its just a business and I would rather save my money.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Even if I was asked, I wouldn't have gone, and I don't regret missing it. I feel like it's a waste of money, time and energy. It's all about dancing (which I hate) to music that I hate. If you enjoy those things, by all means, go for it!


----------



## thatguy170296 (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't regret it one bit, all the people in my year were *******s


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I didn't go. I don't regret it. I doubt anyone would've said yes if I had asked, anyway.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

I had no options as far as girls go, I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate dancing, and hated the music they were probably gonna play almost as much, and i was too poor at the time, plus i hated the kids at school(with the exception of my friends) why would i want to see them outside of school. To this day i cringe when i see kids in public that i went to school with. So in short, no i don't regret not going, I never wanted to go, and i never think about prom. When i was a senior, kids kept asking me why i wasn't going, and i just told them i don't have money.


----------



## iControl (Oct 10, 2014)

I regretted it so much. First I had sa come over me just to ask a girl out to prom. A lot of girls were giving me the signals but I wasn't comfortable talking to girls at all. A 10 even said to me "Are you going to prom, do you have a date..." And I was a ****** that said no "I'm going to wait later" (I still don't know why). So i waited to the lass min to ask a girl who was a 0 out. (There was literally nothing we had in common she was ugly and hairy and reminded me of that Hairy beast in star wars.) And I had to because my parents were like your going to prom. To make the long Story short I was so miserable being alone at prom i told all of my friends i hated them and they still make fun of me to this day. But it did push me to get more comfortable talking to girls and to always try to have a good time.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I went and enjoyed it.


----------



## WhispersWithWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't go to prom. If someone asks me about it, I'm just going to make up something, lol.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

My high school didn't have a prom thank god!


----------



## darkparadise (Oct 25, 2012)

I went and really did not enjoy it. People were dancing all night and I couldn't push myself to join in. That being said everyone else did seem enjoy it. Anyway prom isn't the be all and end all, I say if you really don't want to go then just don't because you're not going to be missing out on much.


----------



## Amberleen (Aug 31, 2014)

Nope, and I'm glad I didn't. I don't dance, didn't want to waste money on a fancy dress that'd be worn once, and I didn't like most of the people at my high school, so it's not like I would have been socializing.

I'm happy I stayed at home playing video games and enjoying myself, instead of spending my evening awkwardly standing around watching everyone else have fun. Proms, parties and stuff like that just aren't my thing. I don't get it.


----------



## Nathanst (Dec 19, 2011)

hated it


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

We had two proms at my school. Junior year prom and senior year prom. I went to a very large public school, so perhaps that's why we had two.

I went to both proms. For junior year, I went with a friend who was trying to hang with the popular clique. I didn't fit in at all, and the entire night was uncomfortable for me. I also fretted over not having a date. 

For senior prom, I went with a great group of friends and had a blast. There was a lot of drama leading up to prom where I almost got a date, but then tried to set up my friend with said date, got rejected by the guy (before I even asked!). I almost forget that part, but yeah, I went with friends.

For both proms, I had no date, although for senior prom all of my friends paired off (I guess it's natural with a big group?), giving everyone "dates" so mine sort of turned into one. I got mad at mine at the end of the night and ruined everyone's mood. Yup. But the prom part was a total blast, it was just the hanging out afterwards. I don't even remember why I was mad at him. Probably for his pretentious attitude. I got mad at him a lot for it.

I miss that whole group of friends, and that year was probably my best year ever. I wish I still spoke to them, and knew them 

I danced at both, but was reserved at junior prom. I was a bit more carefree at senior prom, and it all had to do with the people I was with. 

I'm glad I went to both, even though junior prom was so super awkward.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I didn't go to a single dance in high school, including prom. My friends went, but I didn't want to. I didn't see the point in wasting money dressing up (I don't like dressing girly much at all) and then just feel miserable at the prom itself while being forced to watch a bunch of ghetto kids grind on each other.

I just stayed home on the computer and played video games. Don't really regret it really. High school was high school. Big deal of 4 years that don't really matter in comparison to the rest of your life. 

The reason why I never went to high school dances was because I tried to go to a couple in middle school, and I always ended up crying after my "friend" would leave me to go hit on guys. There's just no enjoyment in dances for me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I missed junior prom, but I went to senior prom. I wasn't going to go to senior prom either, but my grandmother and aunt convinced me to go. They were so excited about it, you would've thought they were going, too. My grandmother took me out and bought me three dresses and a few pairs of shoes to choose from. We couldn't decide on just one dress at the store. She also did my hair on the evening of the prom. My aunt helped me get all dolled up. She put on my make-up and helped me accessorize. I've never been a girly girl and I'm not big on make-up, dresses, and heels. However, it felt nice knowing that getting me prepared for the prom made them so happy. They made me feel special and beautiful. My grandma took pictures of me before I left. My grandpa drove me to the event.

Surprisingly, a guy did ask to be my date. However, a week or two before the prom, he told me he couldn't go. He apologized and seemed to feel really bad about it. Anyways, I didn't have a whole lot of fun at the prom. I was planning to hang with my friend for the bulk of my time there. She didn't have a date, either. We hugged, took a pic or two, then sat together and ate. Shortly after, she pretty much abandoned me on the dance floor and started grindin' on some random dude. They danced for a long time. I didn't even know she had that side to her lol. I danced awkwardly for a bit but soon got bored and sat back down. I didn't really want to grind on some boy like other girls were doing. It was entertaining to watch girls take off their shoes and get it, like they were dancing for a prize or something haha. I didn't have a blast there, but in a way I'm glad I went. I think down the line I would have regretted not going. Also, I feel like I bonded with my aunt and grandmother in a really special way. They were so happy and that brought happiness to me.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

i did not go to prom but the school i went to did not have a prom. it was a small independent study school that i transferred to during my sophmore year due to depression and social anxiety. 

i probably would have gone to someone's prom if a guy invited me. but i had no guy friends and all my female friends stopped talking to me once i switched schools.

dang my teenage years really sucked :blank

my friend situation has not changed either


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I did and it was the first panic attack I ever had (to which many, many more followed). So here's to prom 

Oh and here's a photo from that evening, notice the variation in moods? I am far left. This is 2004, I grew into my ears, I promise.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No I decided to sit at home and watch the football World Cup instead.

No I don't regret not going at all. Would have been a waste of ****ing time anyway. I hated most people at my school.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I didn't go to prom, the girl I was crushing on really hard wasn't going either. I guess it saved me the anxiety of asking. Ha ha.... I regret it.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

I went as 99% of my year group did. Although what made it easier for me was that not everyone had dates, probably around 40% of people didn't have a date, and I obviously didn't have one. But I did enjoy the night, I think whether or not you enjoy it depends on how you feel with the people that'll be around you. If everyone else were taking dates, I would have been a lot more hesitant about going


----------



## SG2k (Nov 8, 2014)

My high school prom was in May 2013, and I had planned on not going since 2009 since I was certain that I wouldn't get a date. I had a huge crush on a girl that was in my classes for a few years, but I didn't have the stones to even approach her about it. I think I made it obvious that I liked her, but I knew I had no shot. I don't really regret going though. I would've been awkward and shy and unwilling to do any of the stuff that goes on during prom. I've been to multiple weddings, and instead of dancing and having a good time at them, I've either just sat at my table, or I'd go back to the hotel room. Prom would have been nothing different.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Didn't go don't regret it all. A lot of people at my school didn't go either.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's interesting hearing all these people who didn't regret it. At first, I thought it was weird because I would've regretted it, but then again, it is just what you personally want / don't want to do. And it varies from person to person.

More people went to their graduation ceremonies (high school and college) whereas I thought it was a waste of time. People said I'd regret it. I don't, so thinking on that, I guess it helps me to relate a bit to those that didn't go their prom yet don't regret it. As long as there aren't regrets, then it doesn't matter to anyone else, really.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

AussiePea said:


>


Heh, you were just one of many caught off guard by this picture.

That one dude in the middle looks like he's staring at those girls with a real pervy smile. Wonder what he was thinking?

The next guy to the right has the most dead serious face I've ever seen. Must be heading straight for the punch bowl.

That guy sitting in the background looks almost transparent like he's a ghost that got caught by the film. Better send this one into Ghost Hunters!

Then we have Mr. Too-cool-for-school in the far right with the hands in the pockets and the eye roll towards the camera.

Then that one background girl who looks like she's a little confused. Like "Was I supposed to be in this picture?" That or she's actually nibbling on the hair of the girl in bright red.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I am graduating early so I do not have to attend prom, although I was not planning on going in the first place. Rave/dubstep music and women attempting to look classy in yet grinding against their dates on the dance floor does not appeal to me in the slightest. Reading an intriguing book would be far more productive and worthy of my time.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I didn't go to prom, and I never regretted that decision until I found out years later from a friend that my high school crush (who also liked me, but went to prom with another boy), was sad during the prom. And here I was thinking she enjoyed her time.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

$500 for something you'll wear once then throw out? **** that 

Besides that I'd probably just have been a wallflower


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

NOPE. That's one of the few things from high school I don't regret. My senior year was literally a romantic void, nothing was going on in that department. I didn't really have a group of friends to go with either.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

CoffeeGuy said:


> Heh, you were just one of many caught off guard by this picture.
> 
> That one dude in the middle looks like he's staring at those girls with a real pervy smile. Wonder what he was thinking?
> 
> ...


Haha, this was hilarious. Got me to chuckle a bit. Thanks!


----------

